# 1x6 PVC Trim Around New Construction Window Idea???



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

There is a high end home being remodelled in my area with bookoo dollars going into it. They are installing new construction windows with a nailing fin over house wrap then taping.

Then they are taking treated plywood ripped at 4 3/4" and going around the window. Then they take their 1x6 pvc board and wrap it to give it a thick trim look. With the treated ply being underneath you get your J channel.

Is this nutts? Do you think it will hold up long term. I understand they kleer pvc trim will last a lifetime but what about all of the moisture being allowed behind the siding?

I think it will look nice but I'm not so sure this is a good building practice. Maybe if a piece of alluminum J was bent to keep water from penetrating from the top side....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Spencer said:


> There is a high end home being remodelled in my area with bookoo dollars going into it. They are installing new construction windows with a nailing fin over house wrap then taping.
> 
> Then they are taking treated plywood ripped at 4 3/4" and going around the window. Then they take their 1x6 pvc board and wrap it to give it a thick trim look. With the treated ply being underneath you get your J channel.
> 
> ...



I have trimmed a bunch of windows out like that. I did however, install the windows correctly. 

Not much difference between what they are doing compared to just nailing up some J and slapping the siding up.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

The thing I would be concerned with is the amount of water coming down on the ply at the top, even if it is treated, if not flashed or caulked. Warren I do think J provides more water sheding if done right at least with the type of materials I have used.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have trimmed a bunch of windows out like that. I did however, install the windows correctly.
> 
> Not much difference between what they are doing compared to just nailing up some J and slapping the siding up.


I'm glad to here its something you have done. By installing the windows correctly I assume you're probably talking about a different methrod with the house wrap?

Did you glue your joints on the pvc?

How about caulking on the inside edge between the window and 1x?

I'd love to see some pictures if you've got any? 

I'm remodelling my own house, the guy doing the work on this other job thinks it would look great on mine. (Victorian Era) I have to agree, I'm just not sure how much I like the method. Seems like there will be a lot of water running down that wall over the house wrap.

I'm with you Randy, I think I would have to see a piece of aluminum bent and inserted in the top channel if it were mine...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use a lot of Miratec like that. I use the 1" and usually rabbet it out to let the siding tuck in. 1" usually gets it. You can get pvc in 1" too.

I miter the corners, couple pocket screws, some exterior adhesive caulk on the miter, screw it together and let them dry for 30 minutes. I install them in one piece with hand full of Grk trim screws, or the cortex one's on pvc.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use a lot of Miratec like that. I use the 1" and usually rabbet it out to let the siding tuck in. 1" usually gets it. You can get pvc in 1" too.
> 
> I miter the corners, couple pocket screws, some exterior adhesive caulk on the miter, screw it together and let them dry for 30 minutes. I install them in one piece with hand full of Grk trim screws, or the cortex one's on pvc.


What is your rabbet dimension?

It looks like out kleer is about 15/16ish... I like the idea of glueing and pocket screwing the miters. I've been looking around the net but havent been able to find pictures of what I'm look to do. If anyone has any past work pics I'd love to see what it looks like.

With a double hung window and wide trim it really keeps the era where it should be on an older style home. That is what I am trying to accomplish with mine.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if we acknowledge that trim is not the primary water barrier and pvc is free from deteriorating from trapped moisture there are a lot of trim installation methods that open up themselves to us

but you need bullet proof flashing and water diverting details
and you need to completely remove the wood,pressure treated or not thats going to soak in water from all around 
use a packing thats as durable as the trim


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> if we acknowledge that trim is not the primary water barrier and pvc is free from deteriorating from trapped moisture there are a lot of trim installation methods that open up themselves to us
> 
> but you need bullet proof flashing and water diverting details
> and you need to completely remove the wood,pressure treated or not thats going to soak in water from all around
> use a packing thats as durable as the trim


Looks nice Tom, How do you keep the water from behind the trim , and water not running behind the siding? Are you caulking the back side before installing?


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

There are many ways to trim out a window with pvc ,when i install it the way you described it you can pad it out with treated 1x4 or 1x6 ripped to the thickness of an aluminum j. I like to caulk the exposed edge of the 1x for good measure. I then tuck the alum j in the slot. When i do it this way i use a sheet of 3/8 x 4x8 azek ,this way you have a thickness of 3/8 compared to 3/4.The only logical reason to do it this way is to save $$ on material ,otherwise 5/4 material is the way to go,much faster.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Randy Bush said:


> Looks nice Tom, How do you keep the water from behind the trim , and water not running behind the siding? Are you caulking the back side before installing?


It seems that the main difference is the very top piece. That is where the most water is going to be collected. If that area has a piece of aluminum J inserted then I really don't see the difference between this and a standard window installation being trimmed out with vynil J channel.

Seems like there will always be some water getting behind the siding??? (Chime in) Which really shows the importance of that bullet proof flashing and house wrap installation.

Lets say you are going to go ahead and get a job to install 25 windows in this manner. How are you going to go about it? I'm really curious what techniques you guys would use to "flash" the window since we have assumed that "some" water is going to get past the trim....

Thanks for those pics Tom. Much more ideal than a bunch of swelling plywood...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it's hard to tell from the pic but that window has an aluminum drip cap installed directly on the window that is integrated into the house wrap

water will always get behind siding,the trick is getting it to drain to daylight quickly 

i would not use that ''overlay'' detail with any thing but pvc trim and siding


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I always pack the wall with PVC, then use an aluminum L for drainage. Above the flashing, either the paper is slit to receive a counterflashing, or another layer of felt is applied over the flashing.

In the case of the entry door, I rabbeted 5/4 x 4 to give the same appearance as window lineal. The corner boards are 1x10 with a 1x overlay to give the recessed panel look and provide the siding lap.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

That bottom piece of flashing is so crucial. The amazing thing is that will all the siding and windows that I've tore out I can only recall one time that there was any flashing that would take the water up over the top edge of that siding. Thanks for the picks.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Good thread. I've only worked with one other guy who can install windows the same way twice. :blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

some simple things you can do to help reduce the moisture ''pressure'' behind the siding


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been using a lot more of that tape to seal things up any more works nice. Just did a steel roof and hand nailed the underlayment and taped all the seams with it. We have lots of wind.


----------

